
Experiencing a missile scare - rmason
https://medium.com/@visualshock/experiencing-a-missile-scare-6f9f67ed986e
======
rmason
When I was a little kid in Detroit we'd hear a siren and descend into the
school's basement, aka the fallout shelter, to await the all clear. I was
pretty certain that after the fall of the Soviet Union no children would ever
fear nuclear tipped missiles. Sadly I was wrong and reading this brought back
my childhood fears.

